# Rare 1910 Wheat penny found in a ghost town



## east texas terry (Jun 6, 2021)

Dug this nice 1910 wheat penny  in a ghost town that has real deep sand this the way it was no cleaning


----------



## RCO (Jun 7, 2021)

neat find I like fidning old coins , although not that rare according to coin book a lot of the 1910 US penny were minted that year


----------



## east texas terry (Jun 7, 2021)

RCO said:


> neat find I like fidning old coins , although not that rare according to coin book a lot of the 1910 US penny were minted that year


Yes there there is a lot in in the coin store but when you dig them in the wild there are not many dug that are in good shape


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 7, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> Yes there there is a lot in in the coin store but when you dig them in the wild there are not many dug that are in good shape


Environmental damage is hard to see sometimes the copper gets porous. I think your penny is exceptional. Probably due to the dry Texas weather. I love coins also.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Jun 7, 2021)

I'd be happy with that, imagine what else was going on in the world around that time.  Cool find!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 7, 2021)

That's in great shape!  Sand does an excellent job of preserving things.


----------



## RCO (Jun 8, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> Yes there there is a lot in in the coin store but when you dig them in the wild there are not many dug that are in good shape



I actually have a fair number of older US pennies , used to find a lot in my change here until Canada stopped using its penny around 2012 , I'd find US ones from the 40's and 50's every now and then and all the newer ones 

think the oldest one I ever found was from the 20's or 10's era , recall finding it at a thrift store , they had a huge box of pennies that had been donated or something and I spotted it and I asked if I could keep a couple of the older ones 

the oldest pennies I found in the wild were a really damaged king Edward 1 cent from 1900's , found in a lake so not very clean 

and a 1913 Canada 1 cent found near a rock in a park , that one fairly clean with some light green on the back 

its fun to find old coins but most of them aren't that rare , large numbers were minted back then and still exist now


----------

